# Horse Nettle



## cgoolsby (Oct 20, 2011)

What can I spray to kill Horse Nettle, I have read to use milestone. Does anyone have any experience with this or is there something better to use. I will be broadcast spraying in a Bermuda grass field.


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

Past couple years we have used clean pasture and have some good success. It's always best to find 2-3 herbicides and rotate their usage to prevent resistance.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have used milestone with great success on several weeds. It will kill Russian knapweed, which is almost impossible. I am fairly sure it will work for your application.
You will want to read the label closely as it says that it has a three year residual. When they say that, they dont mean 2 years and 6 months, they mean 3 years. We lost a new seeded feild of alfalfa to residual a few years ago.


----------

